# Attacked by a spotted python.



## cagey (May 30, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...y-snake-under-his-pillow-20160530-gp7dje.html


----------



## meako (Jun 1, 2016)

Hang on a sec -who attacked whom in this story?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 1, 2016)

sounds like a sook to me,spotteds don't bite


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 2, 2016)

What a freaking p*ssy, he needs to grow a pair :lol:


----------



## alichamp (Jun 2, 2016)

That's not really "attacked by" a spotted Python is it?

More like the poor Python was minding his own business in a great hiding spot and he was attacked by a human... 

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> What a freaking p*ssy, he needs to grow a pair :lol:


Er-hum. I can only assume you meant that the person took on the identity of a miniature cat and was therefore understandably frightened upon finding the python and fled for survival. He needs to grow a pair of longer legs to get away faster to safety. Of course that's what you meant.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 2, 2016)

I would agree [MENTION=42155]alichamp[/MENTION] but that would start another cat debate :lol:


----------

